# Body Shop Painting in or around Lincolnshire.



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know of a reasonable Body Shop in Lincolnshire or surrounding areas that will not run a mile when asked to spray onto plastic and give some sort of guarantee. Talking about the roof of my MH. Thanks.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I use a garage/bodyshop in Grimsby who are very good. May be worth giving them a call.

AT Auto's
01472 250605

I have seen them repairing crash damaged caravans before, so maybe they can help with your respray?? They did my car door and it blended perfectly, you would never of known the missis had crashed it into a barrier!


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

We have used Malcs Bodyshop, Unit 10/11 East Road Ind Est. Sleaford, very happy with his work. Been going for years. Have phone number if you need it.


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Bodyshop In Lincolnshire*

Hi

We have an excellent bodyshop in our village:

G Bellamy, The Willows, Birthorpe Road, Billingborough, NG34 0QD
01529 241474

I have had good work on a variety of vehicles.

Spannerman007


----------

